# Looking for HCC Coding Position Remote



## ksue (Aug 18, 2015)

CPC with 3 years Outpatient HCC Coding experience and have done some light inpatient coding reviews/audits either from handwritten notes, dictated but mostly reviews by EMR.  15 + years working for a major healthplan so strong background in healthcare.  Looking for a FT coding position in the San Gabriel Valley or Remote position. Please email me if you know of anything that might fit my experience.
Thank You


----------



## jschmutz (Aug 20, 2015)

Please check out this posting for a HCC coder: https://goo.gl/Pxo5yr


----------



## jgarc4 (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi ksue, I was reading some of these posts and I came across this post.
What does an Outpatient HCC coder do as far as remote coding if you don't mind explaining to me? Thanks


----------



## second to none  (Oct 13, 2015)

HI,

Please, PM me. I will help you.


----------



## second to none  (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi Ksue!

Send your resume to me. My email is mapleflower84@hotmail.com. We are looking for HCC coder.

Thank you


----------

